# Scissor Jacks And Stabilizing



## bka4tcu

I have tried several mods to eliminate the sway/rocking in my trailer, but I still have a lot a movement even when I think the trailer is stabilized. I am considering turning my scissor jacks on the back from the current 45 degree angle to 90 degrees, adding a Winfield stabilizer to the rear, and moving my BAL stabilizer arms to the front of the trailer.

Has anyone turned the scissor jacks to 90 degrees? Anyone added the winfield product?

Thanks for any advice offered.


----------



## outback loft

My stabilizers are all at the 90 degree angle and I still get a lot of movement, I have not added any stabilizers, and I use the BAL chocks on both sides. Most of the movement I get is still front/back and side/side rather than bouncing. But I expect it being that most of the movement is when I am in the loft which means I am standing at about the roof height on most trailers. I was contemplating adding another set of stabilizers near the axles, but when I tried it out before actually installing them it made no real improvement.


----------



## Insomniak

The 301BQ is really bouncy as it comes from the factory. You just can't eliminate all movement unless you take the wheels off and put the frame on concrete blocks! I moved our jacks to a 90 degree angle to the frame and added BAL stabilizer bars front and back. I even added extra stabilizers in the rear, so we have a total of 8 struts - two on each jack. We still get some shaking, but it's far less than when we first got the trailer. Especially heavy people and those who aren't particularly light-footed are most noticeable. Another trick is to put stabilizers under your entry steps so you don't get flexing when somebody goes in or out.


----------



## raynardo

Just what are you doing in your OB to make it sway/rock so much?


----------



## duggy

bka4tcu said:


> I have tried several mods to eliminate the sway/rocking in my trailer, but I still have a lot a movement even when I think the trailer is stabilized. I am considering turning my scissor jacks on the back from the current 45 degree angle to 90 degrees, adding a Winfield stabilizer to the rear, and moving my BAL stabilizer arms to the front of the trailer.
> 
> Has anyone turned the scissor jacks to 90 degrees? Anyone added the winfield product?
> 
> Thanks for any advice offered.


Because the scissor jacks don't have any triangulation to the trailer frame, they offer very little stability for side to side, and front to rear movement. They are good at stopping vertical bounce. Turning them won't improve the situation, however, looking at the Winfield site, I see you have to turn the jacks to 90 degrees to use their stabilizers. I made my own stabilizers, stealing the idea from ones that are available in stores. They made a big improvement in stabilizing the trailer, and only add a few seconds to the setup procedure at the campground. Here is a link to my stabilizer thread.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

I also made my own stabilizers based on THESE. I used aluminum angle and stainless steel harware. I have one I install on the tongue and one for the rear bumper. They make a huge difference and are easy to install.

DAN


----------



## Insomniak

Oops, I re-used the Ultra-Fab "Eliminator" stabilizer bars from our old Outback, not the BAL product. When we got our 301BQ, I ordered two more bars for the rear jacks. For me at least, it would have been almost impossible to install the front bars per the manufacturers instructions, so I rotated the jacks. I've been experimenting with different setups, and found that if I use less wood and extend the jacks more, it's more stable. That whole triangulation thing I guess. I also crank the jacks down tight before locking the arms for more stability.


----------



## W5CI

Use the BAL X-Chocks, It will not move.


----------



## Scoutr2

danny285 said:


> Use the BAL X-Chocks, It will not move.


X2! I use the BAL locking chocks and the trailer doesn't budge with people moving around inside. Before, if our daughter turned over in her bed at the back of the trailer, we could feel the wiggle all the way up front.

Just don't forget to remove them before pulling out of the campsite. The tires will not rotate when the chocks are wedged between the two wheels.

I've also seen folks post photos here of home-made chocks that work just like the BALs. Not sure if they work as good, better, or worse. I do know the BAL chocks work great!

Mike


----------



## funbikerchick

danny285 said:


> Use the BAL X-Chocks, It will not move.


I agree with danny285. They make a huge difference.


----------



## outback loft

danny285 said:


> Use the BAL X-Chocks, It will not move.


I will have to take a picture of one that I have that was put on my old trailer when I had it in storage and forgot to take it out before leaving. The chock looks horrible and it actually pops out quite violently if you move the trailer with the truck.


----------



## Insomniak

We use the BAL chocks along with every other method known to man to prevent shake/wiggle. The chocks will help with front-to-back movement, but don't do anything for side-to-side motion. With everything in place, we have a pretty stable setup, but still have some shaking with heavy feet.


----------



## bka4tcu

Thanks for the info. We use BAL chocks currently. I am thinking that the rear bedroom slide must make the side to side a bit worse, I am going to try a couple things and see how it goes.

Thanks again for the advice. I'll post results later.


----------



## jrhaze

I installed the Steadyfast Universal Trailer Stabilizing System to my 270BH. It has stopped 95% of the rocking and swaying. Now I can't feel the kids when the get up in the morning and start moving around.


----------



## NevadaBrad

The service tech where we got our trailer, mentioned to not extend the stabilizing jacks all the way, maybe halfway or so and place a block underneith the jack. Do this on all 4 corners. I also believe that the BAL X-Chock will help a lot. From what I have read it looks like a really good product. Im ordering mine soon. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Lakewood

jrhaze said:


> I installed the Steadyfast Universal Trailer Stabilizing System to my 270BH. It has stopped 95% of the rocking and swaying. Now I can't feel the kids when the get up in the morning and start moving around.


+1 for Steadyfast. We have had great results removing almost all of the movement in our 210RS. The parts in the kit are very heavy duty and very high quality. I normally would have fabricated my own stabilizer system like others have done but I can't store the trailer at home so buying a kit was the best option. I installed the Steadyfast at the campground.


----------



## TeamCyBo

Lakewood said:


> +1 for Steadyfast. We have had great results removing almost all of the movement in our 210RS. The parts in the kit are very heavy duty and very high quality. I normally would have fabricated my own stabilizer system like others have done but I can't store the trailer at home so buying a kit was the best option. I installed the Steadyfast at the campground.


Hey Lakewood, do you have any pics of the Steadyfast System as it is applied to your trailer? We may be thinking of an install but just not sure.

Thanks,
Bo


----------



## Lakewood

TeamCyBo said:


> +1 for Steadyfast. We have had great results removing almost all of the movement in our 210RS. The parts in the kit are very heavy duty and very high quality. I normally would have fabricated my own stabilizer system like others have done but I can't store the trailer at home so buying a kit was the best option. I installed the Steadyfast at the campground.


Hey Lakewood, do you have any pics of the Steadyfast System as it is applied to your trailer? We may be thinking of an install but just not sure.

Thanks,
Bo
[/quote]

I don't have any pictures and my trailer is stored about 40 miles from home. I talked to the guy at Steadyfast before I did the installation and ended up mounting the large foot pads to the right front and left rear scissor jacks. In the rear, I ran the bracing rod across the back of the trailer to the bumper mount. In the front I ran one brace behind the entry steps to the frame and the other brace across the trailer under the A-frame. Its pretty easy to install if you have even modest mechanical skills. I'll try to get some photo's next time I have the trailer setup.


----------



## TeamCyBo

Lakewood said:


> +1 for Steadyfast. We have had great results removing almost all of the movement in our 210RS. The parts in the kit are very heavy duty and very high quality. I normally would have fabricated my own stabilizer system like others have done but I can't store the trailer at home so buying a kit was the best option. I installed the Steadyfast at the campground.


Hey Lakewood, do you have any pics of the Steadyfast System as it is applied to your trailer? We may be thinking of an install but just not sure.

Thanks,
Bo
[/quote]

I don't have any pictures and my trailer is stored about 40 miles from home. I talked to the guy at Steadyfast before I did the installation and ended up mounting the large foot pads to the right front and left rear scissor jacks. In the rear, I ran the bracing rod across the back of the trailer to the bumper mount. In the front I ran one brace behind the entry steps to the frame and the other brace across the trailer under the A-frame. Its pretty easy to install if you have even modest mechanical skills. I'll try to get some photo's next time I have the trailer setup.
[/quote]
Thanks Lakewood. I look forward to seeing them

Bo


----------



## ZHB

We use a very simple stabilizer bar that I bought at Camping World on-sale for $45.00. It made a world of difference with the side-to-side rocking, which makes the OB much more solid. I can't recommend it highly enough. The picture on the CW site shows it on concrete, but it works great on dirt as well - it wasn't so hot on sand though. Here's the link:

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/Universal-RV-Stabilizer/34337/&?&affiliateid=3274&cvsfa=2734&cvsfe=2&cvsfhu=3334333337&gclid=CMzsn6rbzq4CFUdN4AodPDB_Cw


----------



## Oregon_Camper

ZHB said:


> We use a very simple stabilizer bar that I bought at Camping World on-sale for $45.00. It made a world of difference with the side-to-side rocking, which makes the OB much more solid. I can't recommend it highly enough. The picture on the CW site shows it on concrete, but it works great on dirt as well - it wasn't so hot on sand though. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.campingwo...CFUdN4AodPDB_Cw


Do you have two...one in front and one in back?


----------



## ZHB

Just one - popping it under the back did an amazing job. I may get a second for the front, but I'm not sure it would make that much more impact.


----------



## WWH

I added the JT strong arm kit on our SOB Fiver and there is NO MOVEMENT AT ALL anymore. We used to feel every movement anyone made in the trailer but not now.


----------



## MacTeam

I installed a set of "The Eliminator" stabilizers ($379 from Camping World). Makes a HUGE difference, the shaking and movement in the trailer is gone. Took about 3 hrs to install the set (4 arms on the front, 2 on the rear). Do it!


----------

